# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  معلومات وارقام فى القرآن الكريم ضرورى معرفتها

## ريمي

معلومات وارقام فى القرآن الكريم ضرورى معرفتها 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


معلومات وارقام فى القرآن الكريم ضرورى معرفتها



أرقام قرآنية 

في القرآن الكريم \"114\" سورة واكثر من ستة آلاف آية- 6236 آية- كل ذلك في \"30\" جزءاً ينقسم كل منها الى \"4\" اجزاء يسمى كل جزء منها بـ\"الحزب\"، وبذلك يضم القرآن الكريم \"60\" حزباً

1-
عدد النقاط في القرآن الكريم \"1015030\" نقطة- تقريباً- اما حروفه قيبلغ عددها \"323670\" تكوّن بمجموعها \"77934\" كلمة قرآنية
2-
كل سورة تتكون من جمل او مقاطع يسمى كل منه آية
3-
سور القرآن الكريم \"87\" منها مكية و\"27\" منها مدنية
4-
كل السور تبدأ بالبسملة سوى سورة \"التوبة\" المباركة ، وسورة النمل المباركة فيها بسملتان
5-
سبع سور من القرآن الكريم تحمل اسماء سبعة انبياء ، وهي سورة : يونس- هود- يوسف-ابراهيم- محمد- نوح
6-
اطول السور سورة البقرة المباركة بـ\"286\" آية واقصرها سورة الكوثر بـ\"3\" آيات
7-
سورة التوحيد- الاخلاص- هي السورة الوحيدة التي تحتوي على كسرة واحدة ، هذا بغير البسملة
8-
سورة الحمد المباركة : هي اول سورة فيما سورة الناس آخر سورة ، وفقاً للترتيب المعروف في المصاحف الشريفة ، لاوفقاً لنزول السّور .. ففي هذه الحالة ستكون العلق اول السور النازلة على صدر نبينا محمد\"صلى الله عليه وسلم\" ، فيما كانت سورة النصر آخرها 
9-
لفظ الجلالة \"الله\" جل وعلا، ورد في القرآن الكريم \"2707\" مرات، \"980\" في حالة الرفع و\"592\" في حالة النصب و\"1135\" في حالة الجر
10-
كلمة \"وليتلطّف\" تتوسط كلمة القرآن الكريم ، وحرف \"التاء\" فيها يتوسط حروفه
11-
لكل سورة في القرآن الكريم اسم خاص بها، ولبعض السور اكثر من اسم حتى ان سورة \"الحمد\" المباركة لها اكثر من \"20\" اسماً منها : الفاتحة- ام الكتاب- السبع المثاني- الكنز- الوافية- الكافية- الشافية وغير ذلك 
12-
بعض السور أخذت اسماؤها من الحروف المقطعة التي في اول السورة ، كما في سور طه- يس-ص-ق..... ثم ان السور والايات المكية هي تلك التي نزلت قبل الهجرة ، والمدنية هي النازلة بعدها .. على ان بعض العلماء يعتبرون مكية الاية او مدنيتها متعلق بمكان نزولها من غير ان يكون لذلك علاقة بالهجرة 
13-
اقصر الايات هي: \"يس\" في السورة المسماة بهذا الاسم .. وقيل \"مدهامتان\" في سورة الرحمن، لكن اطول اية هي : الثانية والثمانون ! بعد المائتين من سورة البقرة 
14-
تسع وعشرون سورة تبدأ بالحروف المقطعة 
15-
خمس سور تبدأ بـ\"الحمد لـ.....\" وهي : الفاتحة والانعام والكهف وسبأ وفاطر 
16-
سبع سور تبدأ بتسبيح الخالق جل وعلا \"سبح- يسبح- سبحان\" وهي : الاسراء والاعلى والتغابن والجمعة والصف والحشر والحديد 
17-
ثلاث سور تبدأ بـ\"ياايّها النبي\" وهي : الاحزاب ، والطلاق ، والتحريم 
18-
سورتان تبدءان بـ\"ياايها المزمّل\" و\"ياايها المدثّر\" وهما : المزمل ، والمدثر 
19-
ثلاث سور تبدأ بـ\"ياايها الذين امنوا\" وهي : المائدة ، والحجرات ، والممتحنة 
20-
خمس سور تبدأ بـ\"قل\" وهي : الجن والاخلاص والفلق والناس والكافرون 
21-
ورتان تبدءان بـ\"ياايهاالناس\" وهما : النساء ، والحج 
22-

اربع سور تبدْان بـ\"إنّا\" هي : الفتح ، ونوح ، والقدر ، والكوث
23-
خمسة عشر سورة تبدأ بصيغة القسم وهي : الذاريات ، والطور ، والنجم ، والمرسلات ، والنازعات ، والبروج ، والطارق ، والفجر ، والشمس ، والليل ، والضحى ، والتين ، والعاديات ، والعصر ، والصافات 
24-
تحتوي (15) من سور القرآن الكريم على سجدة، (4) منها! واجبة وذلك في سور \"حم فصلت\" و\"حم السجدة\" والنجم والعلق و(11) مستحبة في سور الاعراف والنحل ومريم والحجّ- سجدتان- والنّمل والانشقاق والرّعد والاسراء والفرقان وص 
25-
اسماء القرآن الكريم 

اورد القرآن الكريم لنفسه بين اياته اسماء بالعشرات هي:

الفرقان- الكتاب- النور- التنزيل- الكلام- الحديث- الموعظة- الهادي- الحق- البيان- المنير- الشفاء- العظيم- الكريم- المجيد- العزيز- النعمة- الرحمة- الروح- الحبل- القصص- المهيمن- الحكم- الذّكر- السراج- البشير- النذير- التبيان- العدل- المنادي- الشافي- الذكرى- الحكيم.

وقالوا اسماء اخرى للقرآن الكريم منها الميزان واحسن الحديث والكتاب المتشابه المثاني وحق اليقين والتذكرة والكتاب الحكيم والقيم وابلغ الوعّاظ.




وصف القرآن الكريم لنفسه 
_________________

\"هدىً للمتقين\" في سورة البقرة المباركة 
1-
المصدّق لسائر الكتب السماوية وهو الهدى والبشرى لاهل الايمان : { قل من كانَ عدواً لجبريلَ فإنّه نزّله على قلبَك بإذن الله مصدّقاً لما بين يديه وهدىً وبشرى للمؤمنين }.. سورة البقرة المباركة- الاية(97)؟ 
2-
المبين للناس والموعظة للمتقين : { هذا بيانٌ للناس وهدىً وموعظةٌ للمتقين } .. سورة آل عمران - الاية(138) ؟ 
3-
المخرج للناس من الظلمات الى النور : { آلر كتاب أنزلناهُ اليكَ لتخرجَ النّاس من الظّلمات الى النّور بإذن ربهمْ إلى صراط العزيز الحميد\" سورة ابراهيم }.. الاية الاولى 
4-
المذكِّر : { طه. ماأنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى إلاّ تذكرةً لمن يخشى }.. سورة طه- الايات (1-3)، وكذلك الاية الاخيرة من سورة القلم المباركة 
5-
احسن الحديث والكتاب المتشابه : { اللهُ نزّلَ أحسنَ الحديث كتاباً متشابهاً مثانيَ تقشعرّ منهُ جُلود الذين يخشونَ ربّهم ثم تلين جلودُهُم وقلوبهُم الى ذ! كر الله ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاءُ ومن يُضلل اللهُ فما لهُ من هاد\" سورة الزمر }الاية(23) ؟ 
6-
هو خير من كل ثروة : { قلْ بفضلِ اللهِ وبرحمته فبذلك فيفرَحوا هو خيرٌ مما يَجمعون } .. سورة يونس.. الاية (58)؟ 
7-
انه الهدى ومصدر الشفاء للذين آمنوا : { ولو جعلناه قرآناً أعجمياً لقالوا لولا فُصّلت آياته أاعجمي وعربي قل هو للذينَ آمنوا هدىً وشفاء... }سورة فصلت الاية (44)؟ 
8-




آداب تلاوة القرآن الكريم 
________________

يتمثل في الطهارة ، والتلاوة بادب ، وطمأنينة ، وبصوت حزين ، ومسموع ، مع مراعاة قواعد التجويد ، واداء الحقوق في السجدة والاستعاذة ، قبل التلاوة ، والتصديق بعدها وما الى ذلك 
القسم الأول

يكمن في السعي لمعرفة عظمة قائل الكلام ، وحضور القلب ، والتدبر في معاني الآيات الشريفة ، وانه - التالي للقرآن الكريم- في موقع المخاطب بالنسبة لآيات الله تعالى ويتأثر بها ويعمل بما تأمر به. 
والقسم الثاني 


التراجم القرآنية 
____________

ترجم القرآن الكريم الى (22) لغة منها كاملة ومنها ناقصة وفيما يلي ذكر للتراجم واعدادها: 
اللغة الاراكنية، ترجمة واحدة. 
السويدية، ست تراجم. 
الافريقية، ست تراجم. 
الالبانية، ترجمتان. 
لغة الخميادو- اللغة القديمة لاسبانيا- خمس وثلاثون ترجمة. 
اللغة الالمانية، اثنان واربعون ترجمة. 
الانجليزية، سبع وخمسون ترجمة. 
الاوكرانية، ترجمة واحدة. 
لغة اسبرانتو، ترجمة واحدة. 
اللغة البرتغالية، اربع تراجم. 
البلغارية، ترجمتان. 
لغة البوسناق، ثلاث عشر ترجمة. 
اللغة البولندية، عشر تراجم. 
البوهيمية، ثلاث تراجم. 
التركية، ست وثمانون ترجمة. 
الدانماركية، ثلاث تراجم. 
الروسية، احدى عشر ترجمة. 
الرومانية، ترجمة واحدة. 
الايطالية، احدى عشر ترجمة. 
الفرنس! ية، ثلاث وثلاثون ترجمة. 
الفنلندية، ترجمة واحدة. 
اللاتينية، اثنان واربعون ترجمة. 
وبذلك يكون مجموع التراجم المدونة بكافة اللغات ثلاثمائة وواحدا وثلاثين ترجمة 



اسماء الحيوانات الواردة في القرآن الكريم 

البعير- البقر- الثعبان- الجراد- الجوارح- الحام- الحمولة- الحية- الخنازير- القردَة- القمّل- المعز- الناقة- النحل- الهدهد- الابابيل- الانعام- البحيرة- البعوضة- الدابّة- الذباب- الصافنات- الطائر- البغال- الجمال- الجياد- الحمار- الحوت- الفيل- القسورة- الكلب- الموريات- النعجة- النمل- الوصيلة- الابل- البُدن- الخيل- الذئب- دابّة الارض \"الدودة\"- السائبة- الضأن- العاديات- العجل- العشار- الغنم- العرم- العنكبوت- الغراب- الفراش. 


اسماء السّلع في القرآن الكريم 
الآنية- الاثاث- الاقلام- الاوتاد- الجفان- الخياط- الدِّهان- السراج- السرُر- صحاف- الفخّار- ! القدور- القلائد- الكأس- المسد- المهد- الموازين- الاباريق- الاقفال- الاكواب- الاوعية- الجواب- الدّلو- الرّفرف- السرادق- السُّلّم- الصواع- العصا- الغطاء- الفراش- القسطاس- القوارير- الكرسي- الماعون- المصباح- المنسأة- النمارق. 




اسماء اعضاء بدن الانسان في القرآن الكريم 
الآذان- الاذقان- الارحام- الاصلاب- الاعناق- الافئدة- الامعاء- الانف- البدن- البنان- الجلود- حبل الوريد- الحناجر- الدم- الرأس- السوءات- \"سوءة: عورة\"- الاصابع- الصدر- الظهر- العطف- القلب- اللحم- المضغة- الوتين- الارجل- الاعقاب- الاعينُ- الافواه- الانامل- الايدي- البطن- الجيد- الحلقوم- الخُرطوم- الرّقاب- الظفر- العضد- العظام- العُتق- الشّفة- الكعبين- الوريد 




اسماء وصفات الرسول الاكرم\"صلى الله عليه وسلم\" في القرآن الكريم 
احمد- الامين- اول المؤمنين- اول المسلمين- اول العابد ين- البرهان- البشير- خاتم النبيين- داعياً الى الله- رحمة للعالمين- رحيم- رسول- رسول الله- رسول امين- رسول مبين- رسول كريم- رؤوف- سراجاً منيراً- شاهد- شهيد- صاحب- طه- عبد الله- مبشّر- محمد\"ص\"- المدثِّر- المزمِّل- مذكّر- منذر- ناصح أمين- النبي- النبي الامّي- نذير- النذير المبين- وليّ- يس 




بعض اسماء وصفات يوم القيامة في القرآن الكريم 
الآخرة- الخافضة- الحاقّة- الرّاجفة- الرّادفة- الرّافعة- الساعة- الصاخّة- الغاشية- القارعة- المعاد- الواقعة- اليوم الآخر- يوم البعث- يوم تُبلى السرائر- يوم التغابن- يوم التّلاق- يوم التناد- يوم الجمع- يوم الحساب- يوم الحسرة- يوم الحق- يوم الخروج- يوم الخلود- يوم الدين- يوم عسير- يوم عظيم- يوم عقيم- يوم الفتح- يوم الفصل- يوم القيامة- يوم كبير- يوم محيط- يوم مشهود- يوم معلوم- يوم موعود- يوم الوعيد-يوم الجزاء- يوم النّدامة- يوم الشهادة- يوم النشور- يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون الاّ من اتى الله بقلب سليم




بعض اسامي وانواع الجنان في القرآن الكريم 
جنات عدن- جنات الفردوس-! جنّات المأوى- جنات النعيم- جنّة الخلد- جنة عالية- دار السلام- دار القرار- دار المتقين- دار المقامة- روضات الجنّات- الدار الآخرة- الحسنى- الفضل 




بعض اسامي والقاب جهنم في القرآن الكريم 
الهاوية- الشّوى- اللظى- النار- السموم- الساهرة- الحُطمة- الجحيم- بئس المصير- بئس القرار- بئس المهاد- بئس الورد المورود- جهنّم- الحافرة- دار البوار- دار الفاسقينَ- السّقر- السّعير- سوء الدار 









ملاحظة 
لم يورد القرآن الكريم تصريحاً باسم النسوة التي اشار اليها بالكنية او اللقب كأم موسى وامرأة فرعون سوى سيدتنا مريم بنت عمران على نبينا وآله وعليها اتم السلام 




الاعداد الواردة في القرآن الكريم 
اثنا عشر- أحد- اربع- الف- الفين- اثنان- احد عشر- اربعين- الف سنة الاّ خمسين- الوف- بضع- تسع- تسعة عشر- تسع وتسعون- ثالث- ثاني- ثلاث- ! ثلاثة آلاف- ثلاث مائة- ثلاثون- الثّلث- الثلثان- ثماني- الثّمن-حُقب- الخامسة- خمس- خمسة- خمسة آلاف- خمسين- خمسين الف- رابع-رُباع- الربع- سبع- سبعون- ستة- ستين- عشر- عشرون- عُصبة- مائة الف- مائتين- مثنى 
 معلومات وارقام فى القرآن الكريم ضرورى معرفتها 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


معلومات وارقام فى القرآن الكريم ضرورى معرفتها



أرقام قرآنية 

في القرآن الكريم \"114\" سورة واكثر من ستة آلاف آية- 6236 آية- كل ذلك في \"30\" جزءاً ينقسم كل منها الى \"4\" اجزاء يسمى كل جزء منها بـ\"الحزب\"، وبذلك يضم القرآن الكريم \"60\" حزباً

1-
عدد النقاط في القرآن الكريم \"1015030\" نقطة- تقريباً- اما حروفه قيبلغ عددها \"323670\" تكوّن بمجموعها \"77934\" كلمة قرآنية
2-
كل سورة تتكون من جمل او مقاطع يسمى كل منه آية
3-
سور القرآن الكريم \"87\" منها مكية و\"27\" منها مدنية
4-
كل السور تبدأ بالبسملة سوى سورة \"التوبة\" المباركة ، وسورة النمل المباركة فيها بسملتان
5-
سبع سور من القرآن الكريم تحمل اسماء سبعة انبياء ، وهي سورة : يونس- هود- يوسف-ابراهيم- محمد- نوح
6-
اطول السور سورة البقرة المباركة بـ\"286\" آية واقصرها سورة الكوثر بـ\"3\" آيات
7-
سورة التوحيد- الاخلاص- هي السورة الوحيدة التي تحتوي على كسرة واحدة ، هذا بغير البسملة
8-
سورة الحمد المباركة : هي اول سورة فيما سورة الناس آخر سورة ، وفقاً للترتيب المعروف في المصاحف الشريفة ، لاوفقاً لنزول السّور .. ففي هذه الحالة ستكون العلق اول السور النازلة على صدر نبينا محمد\"صلى الله عليه وسلم\" ، فيما كانت سورة النصر آخرها 
9-
لفظ الجلالة \"الله\" جل وعلا، ورد في القرآن الكريم \"2707\" مرات، \"980\" في حالة الرفع و\"592\" في حالة النصب و\"1135\" في حالة الجر
10-
كلمة \"وليتلطّف\" تتوسط كلمة القرآن الكريم ، وحرف \"التاء\" فيها يتوسط حروفه
11-
لكل سورة في القرآن الكريم اسم خاص بها، ولبعض السور اكثر من اسم حتى ان سورة \"الحمد\" المباركة لها اكثر من \"20\" اسماً منها : الفاتحة- ام الكتاب- السبع المثاني- الكنز- الوافية- الكافية- الشافية وغير ذلك 
12-
بعض السور أخذت اسماؤها من الحروف المقطعة التي في اول السورة ، كما في سور طه- يس-ص-ق..... ثم ان السور والايات المكية هي تلك التي نزلت قبل الهجرة ، والمدنية هي النازلة بعدها .. على ان بعض العلماء يعتبرون مكية الاية او مدنيتها متعلق بمكان نزولها من غير ان يكون لذلك علاقة بالهجرة 
13-
اقصر الايات هي: \"يس\" في السورة المسماة بهذا الاسم .. وقيل \"مدهامتان\" في سورة الرحمن، لكن اطول اية هي : الثانية والثمانون ! بعد المائتين من سورة البقرة 
14-
تسع وعشرون سورة تبدأ بالحروف المقطعة 
15-
خمس سور تبدأ بـ\"الحمد لـ.....\" وهي : الفاتحة والانعام والكهف وسبأ وفاطر 
16-
سبع سور تبدأ بتسبيح الخالق جل وعلا \"سبح- يسبح- سبحان\" وهي : الاسراء والاعلى والتغابن والجمعة والصف والحشر والحديد 
17-
ثلاث سور تبدأ بـ\"ياايّها النبي\" وهي : الاحزاب ، والطلاق ، والتحريم 
18-
سورتان تبدءان بـ\"ياايها المزمّل\" و\"ياايها المدثّر\" وهما : المزمل ، والمدثر 
19-
ثلاث سور تبدأ بـ\"ياايها الذين امنوا\" وهي : المائدة ، والحجرات ، والممتحنة 
20-
خمس سور تبدأ بـ\"قل\" وهي : الجن والاخلاص والفلق والناس والكافرون 
21-
ورتان تبدءان بـ\"ياايهاالناس\" وهما : النساء ، والحج 
22-

اربع سور تبدْان بـ\"إنّا\" هي : الفتح ، ونوح ، والقدر ، والكوث
23-
خمسة عشر سورة تبدأ بصيغة القسم وهي : الذاريات ، والطور ، والنجم ، والمرسلات ، والنازعات ، والبروج ، والطارق ، والفجر ، والشمس ، والليل ، والضحى ، والتين ، والعاديات ، والعصر ، والصافات 
24-
تحتوي (15) من سور القرآن الكريم على سجدة، (4) منها! واجبة وذلك في سور \"حم فصلت\" و\"حم السجدة\" والنجم والعلق و(11) مستحبة في سور الاعراف والنحل ومريم والحجّ- سجدتان- والنّمل والانشقاق والرّعد والاسراء والفرقان وص 
25-
اسماء القرآن الكريم 

اورد القرآن الكريم لنفسه بين اياته اسماء بالعشرات هي:

الفرقان- الكتاب- النور- التنزيل- الكلام- الحديث- الموعظة- الهادي- الحق- البيان- المنير- الشفاء- العظيم- الكريم- المجيد- العزيز- النعمة- الرحمة- الروح- الحبل- القصص- المهيمن- الحكم- الذّكر- السراج- البشير- النذير- التبيان- العدل- المنادي- الشافي- الذكرى- الحكيم.

وقالوا اسماء اخرى للقرآن الكريم منها الميزان واحسن الحديث والكتاب المتشابه المثاني وحق اليقين والتذكرة والكتاب الحكيم والقيم وابلغ الوعّاظ.




وصف القرآن الكريم لنفسه 
_________________

\"هدىً للمتقين\" في سورة البقرة المباركة 
1-
المصدّق لسائر الكتب السماوية وهو الهدى والبشرى لاهل الايمان : { قل من كانَ عدواً لجبريلَ فإنّه نزّله على قلبَك بإذن الله مصدّقاً لما بين يديه وهدىً وبشرى للمؤمنين }.. سورة البقرة المباركة- الاية(97)؟ 
2-
المبين للناس والموعظة للمتقين : { هذا بيانٌ للناس وهدىً وموعظةٌ للمتقين } .. سورة آل عمران - الاية(138) ؟ 
3-
المخرج للناس من الظلمات الى النور : { آلر كتاب أنزلناهُ اليكَ لتخرجَ النّاس من الظّلمات الى النّور بإذن ربهمْ إلى صراط العزيز الحميد\" سورة ابراهيم }.. الاية الاولى 
4-
المذكِّر : { طه. ماأنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى إلاّ تذكرةً لمن يخشى }.. سورة طه- الايات (1-3)، وكذلك الاية الاخيرة من سورة القلم المباركة 
5-
احسن الحديث والكتاب المتشابه : { اللهُ نزّلَ أحسنَ الحديث كتاباً متشابهاً مثانيَ تقشعرّ منهُ جُلود الذين يخشونَ ربّهم ثم تلين جلودُهُم وقلوبهُم الى ذ! كر الله ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاءُ ومن يُضلل اللهُ فما لهُ من هاد\" سورة الزمر }الاية(23) ؟ 
6-
هو خير من كل ثروة : { قلْ بفضلِ اللهِ وبرحمته فبذلك فيفرَحوا هو خيرٌ مما يَجمعون } .. سورة يونس.. الاية (58)؟ 
7-
انه الهدى ومصدر الشفاء للذين آمنوا : { ولو جعلناه قرآناً أعجمياً لقالوا لولا فُصّلت آياته أاعجمي وعربي قل هو للذينَ آمنوا هدىً وشفاء... }سورة فصلت الاية (44)؟ 
8-




آداب تلاوة القرآن الكريم 
________________

يتمثل في الطهارة ، والتلاوة بادب ، وطمأنينة ، وبصوت حزين ، ومسموع ، مع مراعاة قواعد التجويد ، واداء الحقوق في السجدة والاستعاذة ، قبل التلاوة ، والتصديق بعدها وما الى ذلك 
القسم الأول

يكمن في السعي لمعرفة عظمة قائل الكلام ، وحضور القلب ، والتدبر في معاني الآيات الشريفة ، وانه - التالي للقرآن الكريم- في موقع المخاطب بالنسبة لآيات الله تعالى ويتأثر بها ويعمل بما تأمر به. 
والقسم الثاني 


التراجم القرآنية 
____________

ترجم القرآن الكريم الى (22) لغة منها كاملة ومنها ناقصة وفيما يلي ذكر للتراجم واعدادها: 
اللغة الاراكنية، ترجمة واحدة. 
السويدية، ست تراجم. 
الافريقية، ست تراجم. 
الالبانية، ترجمتان. 
لغة الخميادو- اللغة القديمة لاسبانيا- خمس وثلاثون ترجمة. 
اللغة الالمانية، اثنان واربعون ترجمة. 
الانجليزية، سبع وخمسون ترجمة. 
الاوكرانية، ترجمة واحدة. 
لغة اسبرانتو، ترجمة واحدة. 
اللغة البرتغالية، اربع تراجم. 
البلغارية، ترجمتان. 
لغة البوسناق، ثلاث عشر ترجمة. 
اللغة البولندية، عشر تراجم. 
البوهيمية، ثلاث تراجم. 
التركية، ست وثمانون ترجمة. 
الدانماركية، ثلاث تراجم. 
الروسية، احدى عشر ترجمة. 
الرومانية، ترجمة واحدة. 
الايطالية، احدى عشر ترجمة. 
الفرنس! ية، ثلاث وثلاثون ترجمة. 
الفنلندية، ترجمة واحدة. 
اللاتينية، اثنان واربعون ترجمة. 
وبذلك يكون مجموع التراجم المدونة بكافة اللغات ثلاثمائة وواحدا وثلاثين ترجمة 



اسماء الحيوانات الواردة في القرآن الكريم 

البعير- البقر- الثعبان- الجراد- الجوارح- الحام- الحمولة- الحية- الخنازير- القردَة- القمّل- المعز- الناقة- النحل- الهدهد- الابابيل- الانعام- البحيرة- البعوضة- الدابّة- الذباب- الصافنات- الطائر- البغال- الجمال- الجياد- الحمار- الحوت- الفيل- القسورة- الكلب- الموريات- النعجة- النمل- الوصيلة- الابل- البُدن- الخيل- الذئب- دابّة الارض \"الدودة\"- السائبة- الضأن- العاديات- العجل- العشار- الغنم- العرم- العنكبوت- الغراب- الفراش. 


اسماء السّلع في القرآن الكريم 
الآنية- الاثاث- الاقلام- الاوتاد- الجفان- الخياط- الدِّهان- السراج- السرُر- صحاف- الفخّار- ! القدور- القلائد- الكأس- المسد- المهد- الموازين- الاباريق- الاقفال- الاكواب- الاوعية- الجواب- الدّلو- الرّفرف- السرادق- السُّلّم- الصواع- العصا- الغطاء- الفراش- القسطاس- القوارير- الكرسي- الماعون- المصباح- المنسأة- النمارق. 




اسماء اعضاء بدن الانسان في القرآن الكريم 
الآذان- الاذقان- الارحام- الاصلاب- الاعناق- الافئدة- الامعاء- الانف- البدن- البنان- الجلود- حبل الوريد- الحناجر- الدم- الرأس- السوءات- \"سوءة: عورة\"- الاصابع- الصدر- الظهر- العطف- القلب- اللحم- المضغة- الوتين- الارجل- الاعقاب- الاعينُ- الافواه- الانامل- الايدي- البطن- الجيد- الحلقوم- الخُرطوم- الرّقاب- الظفر- العضد- العظام- العُتق- الشّفة- الكعبين- الوريد 




اسماء وصفات الرسول الاكرم\"صلى الله عليه وسلم\" في القرآن الكريم 
احمد- الامين- اول المؤمنين- اول المسلمين- اول العابد ين- البرهان- البشير- خاتم النبيين- داعياً الى الله- رحمة للعالمين- رحيم- رسول- رسول الله- رسول امين- رسول مبين- رسول كريم- رؤوف- سراجاً منيراً- شاهد- شهيد- صاحب- طه- عبد الله- مبشّر- محمد\"ص\"- المدثِّر- المزمِّل- مذكّر- منذر- ناصح أمين- النبي- النبي الامّي- نذير- النذير المبين- وليّ- يس 




بعض اسماء وصفات يوم القيامة في القرآن الكريم 
الآخرة- الخافضة- الحاقّة- الرّاجفة- الرّادفة- الرّافعة- الساعة- الصاخّة- الغاشية- القارعة- المعاد- الواقعة- اليوم الآخر- يوم البعث- يوم تُبلى السرائر- يوم التغابن- يوم التّلاق- يوم التناد- يوم الجمع- يوم الحساب- يوم الحسرة- يوم الحق- يوم الخروج- يوم الخلود- يوم الدين- يوم عسير- يوم عظيم- يوم عقيم- يوم الفتح- يوم الفصل- يوم القيامة- يوم كبير- يوم محيط- يوم مشهود- يوم معلوم- يوم موعود- يوم الوعيد-يوم الجزاء- يوم النّدامة- يوم الشهادة- يوم النشور- يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون الاّ من اتى الله بقلب سليم




بعض اسامي وانواع الجنان في القرآن الكريم 
جنات عدن- جنات الفردوس-! جنّات المأوى- جنات النعيم- جنّة الخلد- جنة عالية- دار السلام- دار القرار- دار المتقين- دار المقامة- روضات الجنّات- الدار الآخرة- الحسنى- الفضل 




بعض اسامي والقاب جهنم في القرآن الكريم 
الهاوية- الشّوى- اللظى- النار- السموم- الساهرة- الحُطمة- الجحيم- بئس المصير- بئس القرار- بئس المهاد- بئس الورد المورود- جهنّم- الحافرة- دار البوار- دار الفاسقينَ- السّقر- السّعير- سوء الدار 









ملاحظة 
لم يورد القرآن الكريم تصريحاً باسم النسوة التي اشار اليها بالكنية او اللقب كأم موسى وامرأة فرعون سوى سيدتنا مريم بنت عمران على نبينا وآله وعليها اتم السلام 




الاعداد الواردة في القرآن الكريم 
اثنا عشر- أحد- اربع- الف- الفين- اثنان- احد عشر- اربعين- الف سنة الاّ خمسين- الوف- بضع- تسع- تسعة عشر- تسع وتسعون- ثالث- ثاني- ثلاث- ! ثلاثة آلاف- ثلاث مائة- ثلاثون- الثّلث- الثلثان- ثماني- الثّمن-حُقب- الخامسة- خمس- خمسة- خمسة آلاف- خمسين- خمسين الف- رابع-رُباع- الربع- سبع- سبعون- ستة- ستين- عشر- عشرون- عُصبة- مائة الف- مائتين- مثنى

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

كل الشكر لكي أختي الكريمة...انا سعيد جدا بهذه المشاركة المميزة والمفيدة فعلا....جمعة مباركة لكم جميعا.
أتمنى أن نرى الكثير من هذه المشاركات الدينية المفيدة....لانني أكاد أشعر بندرتها في المنتدى.
شكرا لكي مرة ثانية و اكثر.
تحياتي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]موضوع في غاية الروعة .. الله يجزيكِ الخير "ريمي" ..[/align]

----------


## ريمي



----------


## ريمي

شكرا الكم الصفحة نورت بوجودكم 

الله يعطيكم العافية

وممكن تنادوني حلا مو ريمي

----------

